

Some Popular Myths in Software Development - parallel
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-popular-myths-in-software-development

======
orangecat
_That writing software is a good profession for people who lack people
skills._

Compared to most other professions, it is. Of course having good social skills
will be a significant benefit, but it's quite possible to be below average in
that area and still be a successful developer.

